# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Legit pFizer TestC

## samuelsteven

This is straight from a Drs office. Excellent stuff, not UGL.

----------


## VenicePump

> This is straight from a Drs office. Excellent stuff, not UGL.


pretty bottle, you in HRT/TRT or something?

----------


## unixpro

that thing is sexy lol.

----------


## snowblowjoe

That is hot

----------


## Bio-Active

I have some of those

----------


## austinite

Any questions about it??

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Any questions about it??



Yes

Where is my monthly sample

----------


## Jayprice

I've got the same stuff.

----------


## Gaspaco

> I've got the same stuff.


Than you got the good stuff!

----------


## testluva

Great stuff. This was my first T shot from my HRT doc. Something in the mix burned my eyes when I sweat. Doc switched me to a compound pharmacy mix. This was over two years ago.

----------


## flexxx

Nice

----------

